

Aircraft bomb finds may spell end for in-flight Wi-Fi - tlrobinson
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn19665-aircraft-bomb-finds-may-spell-end-for-inflight-wifi.html

======
David
From the end of the article:

"There are many ways of coordinating an attack without using a mobile phone,"
says Aurélie Branchereau-Giles of OnAir, a company based in Geneva,
Switzerland, that Airbus is backing as a maker of in-flight cellphone and Wi-
Fi systems. "The position of our security experts is that the use of mobile
phones on planes does not constitute any additional security threat."

I tend to agree. A timer is as effective, though perhaps slightly less
precise, than a phone call. Even as it stands, one could probably set up an
ad-hoc network with the explosives (laptop in luggage? Not sure about signal
strength.) and use pretty much any electronic device to connect to it.

------
geofffox
The article makes some reasonable points, except registration by the inflight
device is necessary. Unless someone is in the hold clicking the EULA that
cellphone is useless.

Am I missing something?

~~~
DannoHung
FEAR-MONGERING IS AWESOOOOOME!!!

The objections make no sense whatsoever. If a Tango has a Wifi enabled bomb
set up, then it's not going to matter if the Cabin SSID is broadcasting.
They'll just use a peered connection.

~~~
Figs
Tango?

~~~
gort
Tango

(US) NATO phonetic alphabet for the letter "T" and for "Target" (or enemy).
Example: "We have two Tango's at 3 o'clock - I'll take the right one."

<http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Appendix:Military_slang>

------
jonhendry
I'm _pretty sure_ cargo planes don't have wi-fi for the 'passengers'.

